# Which 3 Watches....



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

would you choose from your current collection if you could only keep 3?

Me?

after careful consideration, it would be these 3










So, how about you?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

We had a THREAD couple of weeks ago allowing us to keep six, I'm not cutting down to three!!!!!!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

feenix said:


> We had a THREAD couple of weeks ago allowing us to keep six, I'm not cutting down to three!!!!!!


But what if you only have four or five :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

feenix said:


> We had a THREAD couple of weeks ago allowing us to keep six, I'm not cutting down to three!!!!!!


Go on, be brave. You can do it if you try :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

God...3 is difficult....


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> God...3 is difficult....


I know...... but we're only playing 

I probably couldn't cut down to 10 IRL :lol:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Toshi said:


> Go on, be brave. You can do it if you try :lol:


I've just been looking back over the last post, and you're wrong, I can't ever go back to only three watches. It just can't be done. Not even hypothetically.


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am really struggling but would have to got with the 3 below....but I can't believe what has been left behind :cry2:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

cookie520 said:


> I am really struggling but would have to got with the 3 below....but I can't believe what has been left behind :cry2:


Not a bad selection there at all. I'm still not going to do it though.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

feenix said:


> cookie520 said:
> 
> 
> > I am really struggling but would have to got with the 3 below....but I can't believe what has been left behind :cry2:
> ...


Go on.... you'll find it liberating :tongue2:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

cookie520 said:


>


Love the Zenith 

Maybe I need a chrono...... :cry2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

If it had to be only 3, then the SD, Sinn 103 and Aviation


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

For me if I could manage it then it would be these


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Three!









These i think


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just realised my chosen 3 doesn't include a Seiko 

Rich can't you make it "Which 3 Watches, Plus a Seiko"


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I have to announce that Cookie520 has cheated










he knows what he's done :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Just realised my chosen 3 doesn't include a Seiko
> 
> Rich can't you make it "Which 3 Watches, Plus a Seiko"


NO









I had to leave out all my Omega (including my Speedie 125 - and I have to make Yorkshie pudding tomorrow :cry2: )


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

A tough call but at the moment I would say these




























Chees

Andrew


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Toshi said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Just realised my chosen 3 doesn't include a Seiko
> ...


Fine.. I'll start my own thread :tongue2:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mutley said:


> A tough call but at the moment I would say these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.... I was hoping the Langel wouldn't be there.... then I could buy it from the Sales Corner :cry2:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Taken ages, but I've finally settled on these three.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Toshi said:


> I have to announce that Cookie520 has cheated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and PhilM too <_<

I give up :rltb:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Damn.... I was hoping the Langel wouldn't be there.... then I could buy it from the Sales Corner :cry2:


Sorry Rich

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mutley said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Damn.... I was hoping the Langel wouldn't be there.... then I could buy it from the Sales Corner :cry2:
> ...


The whole point of this thread was to trap you into realising that the Langel was expendable :wallbash:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Can't be done...closest I can come is 4...










...tapping out.


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

These 3 if I really really could only have 3










and my three Zenos'

And my Glycines


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Toshi said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


 h34r: I have children I would rather give up than my Langel

although that's not saying much as I would swap all 3 of wallet drainers for an Alpha :lol:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Only tonight (tomorrow my choice would probably change), Speedy Auto, Ocean Bund, Aquatimer 812 (not necessarily in that order)


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This thread is disturbing. :blink: My Seamaster GMT isn't running at the moment, which makes it even harder to decide. Anyway...










This is quartz and sort of water resistant.










This one runs quite well and has numbers on it.










I wear this all the time now and is a chrono.

I think it would be easier to pick one watch than three.  

Later,

William


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Quite easy really,i would need a GMT ,so the Rolex GMT Master 11 will do the job










Of course a Chrono would be handy,so i would pick my mighty Chrono Avenger










And the next would have to be a diver,possibly the best built and robust for the money in my opinion.Actually i dont have it yet as it will be on its way from the far east next week hopefully,but like all the best watches, i have owned one before :lol: ,here is the incoming


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

That's a fairly easy call for me, seeing as I've only got four altogether now. Sorry about this, my OM mod, but it would have to be these:


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Hmmm, tricky.

But like Thorpey I'm going to need a proper diver/beater...










a chrono/work watch...










and a dress/vintage watch.










No, hold on, that's not right.......oh cock.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Crimewatch, Springwatch and Baywatch.

But not necessarily in that order... :tongue2:

I can't play this game, anyway - I've only got two.


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Not too hard a decision for me really as i only have 6 in total.

This was my 21st birthday present from my parents. Never wear it but couldn't get rid. (Doubt anyone would want it anyway :tongue2: )










My Mum bought this Omega for my Dad and he wore it for over 20 years before giving it to me ^_^










If i could only have one watch to last the rest of my life it would be the GMT. The only watch i need... unfortunately not the only one i want :cry2:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Bloody hell. What a horrible thread.

For me it would be these:




























Even though that would mean leaving the Mariner behind :cry2:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

These 3, but my DA37 is only just behind the 56


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

if it had to happen today then




























but then i do have that nice cosmic on the way so i'd be back up to 4 in no time










last pic stolen from A.0.

i is just so rebellious this morning - is it because i is fat ?  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

I've flipped some of the ones I would have kept :lol: so of the current bunch would have to be.

Doxa Carib GMT










RLT36










and my Bathys Ruthenium Auto which although a diver can double a a 'smart' watch.










Alasdair


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

you are wayyyyyy to nice rich......it should be.....

which one would you keep


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Quite a few people with an SD and/or a Speedy in their 3


----------



## HHHH (Jul 28, 2008)

These three for me at the moment, though to be honest the Speedy is probably the only long term keeper.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Difficult ... very difficult









Rolex **** ***

IWC Ingenieur

Omega Seamaster Chrono Diver


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

My choice is rapidly dwindling, but here's my three (although I'm still a little undecided about leaving out the Zenith :huh: )...


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, Orange Monster is definately in










and Seiko Atlas










The third, thatÂ´s tough. But in the end I would probably pick Certina, after all it was my first "real" watch. Can also be used as a bigger dressie


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

>


If I had one of these, it would be in my top 3 too - fantastic.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I only have three :cry2: ...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

some nice choices gents......

good job it's not for real though :lol:

and Shawn..... I thought I was making it hard enough being which three watches (and I obviously did, considering 2 of our number felt the need to cheat :huh: ), but "which one watch" is just silly :tongue2:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Too easy for me...now if i had to choose just one, that would be VERY difficult

*SM300*










*Chrono Quartz*










And the *SM120* - except I've got to buy one first :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Stuart Davies said:


> Too easy for me...now if i had to choose just one, that would be VERY difficult
> 
> *SM300*
> 
> ...


 

No Longines??? :huh:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Toshi said:


> [No Longines??? :huh:


Nope!  ...Now if i had Bob's mid-sixties IWC diver then the CQ would be for the chop! :lol:

And as for your chosen 3 Mr B - you do surprise me! :blink:


----------



## mylo (Feb 8, 2008)

Its a tough one but these....


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Well it's certainly a lot less painful than the 'if you could only keep one...' thread but is still very hard. Despite my love of my hummers i would have to go mechanical for the keepers, purely from a practical point of view. Let's face it for me the only reason I would ever face such a dire dire decision would be if I had to leave forever and was limited in how much junk I could take with me. I'd fight tooth and nail to keep 'em all for any other reason.

So with that in mind I am gonna go practical, makes choosing easier 

So most comfy, my perfect sized watch, although choosing which one would be very hard.










A chrono is always useful and you need a bulletproof one, gotta be the grandaddy of 'em all.










and to wake me up, MemoMatic top left, I must do a proper pic.










cheers

Andy


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Stuart Davies said:


> And as for your chosen 3 Mr B - you do surprise me! :blink:


I had to think long and hard, but just went by the watches I wear most often. As soon as I posted though I thought maybe I should have included the Speedie 125, or the MkIII... and then I remembered the Flightmaster :cry2:

Good job it's hypothetical :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

foztex said:


> Well it's certainly a lot less painful than the 'if you could only keep one...' thread but is still very hard. Despite my love of my hummers i would have to go mechanical for the keepers, purely from a practical point of view. Let's face it for me the only reason I would ever face such a dire dire decision would be if I had to leave forever and was limited in how much junk I could take with me. I'd fight tooth and nail to keep 'em all for any other reason.
> 
> So with that in mind I am gonna go practical, makes choosing easier
> 
> ...


Not a bad selection Andy. I love all 3


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

OK here we go!!

Seiko 6105

Omega SMP

and a Casio Protrek atomic thing (incoming)

And I reckon I could do it too


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Toshi said:


> Not a bad selection Andy. I love all 3


 Cheers Rich,

The Polluce and 120c were easy, In fact if I could only ever keep one it would be one of those two. My third choice was the hardest and was probably my real reason for the practicality condition. Without the nice easy 'and I need an alarm' decision, it would be a nightmare.

Andy


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

foztex said:


> So most comfy, my perfect sized watch, although choosing which one would be very hard.


  

Those two are top of my list of watches I want to buy but can't afford

Love that PVD version with the black face


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

11oss said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > So most comfy, my perfect sized watch, although choosing which one would be very hard.
> ...


 Haha and your SS/Au version is on mine!

The 'PVD' one is Drass. Not as dark as Ox-Pro, essentially the same treatment but blasted afterward to give a tougher finish. Is your white face Drass too? it looks a bit light for Ox-Pro. Reminds me I must do an arrivals post for it.

Andy


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

Toshi said:


> would you choose from your current collection if you could only keep 3?
> 
> Me?
> 
> ...












Not really so difficult :fear: my first, my last and my Dads. Just don't ask me again tomorrow







:nono:


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Like many, my answer might change considerably tomorrow 

My first Ploprof:










The rarest watch I own (1 of 9):










For emotional reasons:










So now that I'm down to three, it's a good job I have two rare beasties coming in the next few weeks! :lol:


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Colin dont leave us in suspense what have you got arriving or are you going to make us wait :lol:


----------



## rudeman (Dec 13, 2006)

sorry, see below


----------



## rudeman (Dec 13, 2006)

The first two are easy. My Breitling Chronomat GT. The second my Speedmaster Mk III. The third, well I'm going to start drinking hard and forget about this thread.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Zephod said:


> Colin dont leave us in suspense what have you got arriving or are you going to make us wait :lol:


Mate, the last time I did this the deal went pear-shaped and I missed out on a grail. I promise to post pics when these current deals are done. Having said that, the first one is meant to be in the mail (although the tracking site says differently) and is a rare Omega Seamaster.


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

minkle said:


> Three!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that tissot is very familliar to the junghans chrono, i like it


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Well I've only got two now, the Sinn Arktis and a Seiko Sportura (I have got a Casio G-shock I use for work but I wasn't counting that one.)

So this thread has now got me thinking I need to add another one to make it three


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Guess I'm going to need a diver...










a chrono for work...










and a nice vintage/dress watch


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

absolutely these 3....


----------

